

Becoming a "Spamassasin" - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/311278-stop-spam-on-your-postfix-server-with-spamassassin

======
wendroid
I integrated and adminsiter a postfix / sa / clamd / courier system for about
10,000 domains (6 identical blades with local storage for the queues and
Global File System GFS once they've been accepted).

SA gets about 95% accuracy on our system even at 5.0

I can also recommend enabling SPF and DKIM see <http://www.openspf.org/> Wave
bye bye to emails pretending to be sent from yourself to yourself or those
annoying "your settings have changed, open this zip file" mails.

